# Unterschied S5 und S7



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

Hallo,

wer kann mir die Haupunterschiede nennen zwischen S5 und S7?

Oder was kann S7 was S5 nicht konnte?

Gruß

Burkhard

P.S. Seit wann wurde die Produktion von Siemens S5 eingestellt?


----------



## Jakamara (9 März 2005)

S5 ist älter, größer und gibt es bei ebay billiger als die S7.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2005)

In ein paar Sätzen kann das nicht im Detail erklärt werden,
Siemens und andere bieten mehrtägige Umsteigerkurse an.

Hier ein Vergleich der Programmstruktur:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...n=csopen&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&skm=1&lang=de

1995: Die neue S7 ist lieferbar. Die Geräte sind moderner, 
unterstützen die objektorientierte Programmierung, Arrays, 
haben (und benötigen) mehr Speicher, usw. Es ist praktisch 
eine neue SPS-Generation. Der Umstieg von S5 nach S7 kann 
man mit dem Wechsel von DOS nach Windows vergleichen.

Vorher:

1979: Erste SIMATIC S5 basierend auf Mikroprozessoren

1975: Erste SIMATIC S3 basierend auf Spezialhardware

1968: Erste SPS MODICON 084 (modular industrial control)
(hört sich nicht nach Siemens an 8)  )


----------



## Felix_H (12 März 2005)

Hallo,
also den Vergleich mit DOS und WINDOWS finde ich recht krass. Bei der Programmiersoftware sehe ich das auch so, und die Step5 ist auch definitiv an DOS angelehnt, während Step7 unter einer Windows- Oberfläche läuft. Aber die neuen SPSen an sich sind vom Funktionsumfang und der Grundstruktur nicht so viel anders als die alte Generation. Die S7 ist moderner und ist bei kleinerer Baugröße schon leistungsstärker, zum Beispiel was die Ankopplung an Bussysteme bzw. allgemein die Kommunikationsschnittstellen angeht. Außerdem beinhaltet sie "vorgefertigte" Funktionen wie zum Beispiel Zeitmerker, die immer wieder gebraucht werden und die man bei der S5 noch selbst programmieren musste. Durch die Windows- basierende Software Step7 ist die Programmierung einfacher und die Kofiguration unkomplizierter geworden.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, kann man jedoch mit der S5 prinzipiell die meisten Aufgaben genau so lösen wie mit einer S7, sofern die Verarbeitung komplizierter Daten und die Einbindung in moderne Hochleistungsnetzwerke wie z.B. Industrial Ethernet oder PROFIBUS DP nicht erforderlich ist. Letzteres ist bei der S5 oft nur mit sehr viel Aufwand möglich.
Die Programmiersprache Step7 ist an Step5 angelehnt, es gibt jedoch einige Neuerungen / Änderungen. In vielen Fällen haben sich die Bezeichnungen bzw. die Befehle geändert, bewirken aber nach wie vor das gleiche. Wenn man Step5 beherrscht, ist Step7 relativ leicht zu lernen und umgekehrt. 
Eine Ausnahme bildet die S7-200, die mit der Software Step7Micro / WIN programmiert wird. Diese Programmiersprache ist grundlegend anders als Step5 / Step7 und erfordert einiges Umdenken. Für den Anfang würde ich immer eine S5 emfehlen, da die erforderliche Hardware günstig zu haben ist und "normale" Steuerungsaufgaben damit durchaus erledigt werden können.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

*frage*

hallo!
wenn also der unterschied so gering ist bzw. es nur hier und da einfacher ist,was würde dann ein wechsel von s5 auf s7 in etwa finanziell ausmachen?
gehen wir mal von einem einfachen system aus.
ich brauche neue speichermodule,neue software usw.
würde sich dieses überhaupt lohnen?
gibt es dazu irgendwelche dokumentierte ausführungen???
Ich wäre euch sehr danbar wenn ihr mir dies beantworten könntet.

mfg


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

am besten du nimmst S7 den wer weiß wie lange es noch S5 Teile gibt (Ersatzteile oder Reperaturen).

So weit ich weiß sind die S5 Teile Schweine teuer.

Oder schaust mal bei der Firma Vipa rein.Die sollen angeblich auch S5 Karten herstellen, nur billiger.Wie gesagt habe ich nur gehört.

Tschö

Robert


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2005)

software lässt sich unter step7 wesentlich schneller, strukturierter und übersichtlicher entwickeln.

step7 ist nicht nur die sps, das system simatic zieht sich sauber durch alle ebenen der automatisierung und ermöglicht eine gemeinsame datenhaltung. s5 gehört zwar auch zur simatic familie, lässt sich aber keinesfalls so problemlos und komfortabel in diese welt einbinden...

rechenoperationen wie gleitpunkt sind nur mit den großen s5 steuerungen möglich. die kleinen können das nicht. multiplikationen und divisionen gehen nur mit speziellen bausteinen bzw. schiebefunktionen...

es gibt einsatzbereiche wo die s5 meines wissens immer noch dominiert, das sind speziel sicherheitssteuerungen in pressen oä.
diese info ist aber schon ein paar jahre alt, und inwieweit s7 da aufgeholt hat weiß ich nicht da ich damit nix zu tun habe...

wenn du was zum spielen/üben suchst, dann ist einen s5 für den anfang keine fehlinvestition, da die investition für ein gebrauchtgerät sehr gering ist. (ebay)

für neuanlagen kommt was anderes als s7 nicht in frage,wenn die anlage die nächsten 20 jahre produzieren soll und ersatzteile verfügbar sein müssen, dann wäre der einsatz einer s5 glatter selbsmord...

s5 war ein zuverlässiges system und ist es immer noch sonst würden
unzählige anlagen weltweit nicht mehr produzieren. s7 ist aber genau so zuverlassig und s5 ist nicht mehr zeitgemäs, weder hardware, noch software, schon garnicht die idee...

darf ich wissen wer die frage aus welchem anlass stellt?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2005)

*alles eine frage des preises*

hallo!
ich denke mal es ist eine frage der kosten.
wenn ich vor der wahl stehe nicht sonderliche ansprüche an steuerungen stelle würde ich wohl mit vorhanden S5 steuerung weiter arbeiten und nicht mit großem aufwandt auf S7 erneuern.
hinzu käme ja auch noch die wartungssoftware usw und die schulung der mitarbeiter.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Mai 2005)

*Re: alles eine frage des preises*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> ich denke mal es ist eine frage der kosten.
> wenn ich vor der wahl stehe nicht sonderliche ansprüche an steuerungen stelle würde ich wohl mit vorhanden S5 steuerung weiter arbeiten und nicht mit großem aufwandt auf S7 erneuern.
> hinzu käme ja auch noch die wartungssoftware usw und die schulung der mitarbeiter.



Solange 

  1. das S5-System läuft bzw. Ersatzteile vorhanden sind und
  2. keine Erweiterterung notwendig sind

gibt es keinen Grund, ein laufendes S5-System rauszuwerfen.

In manchen Fällen wird es auch günstiger sein, eine 
defekte S5-Baugruppe zu ersetzen - die gibt es von
Helmholz, Inat oder Vipa - anstatt für eine alte Anlage
eine S7-Neuentwicklung zu machen. 

Letzendlich hängt das aber immer vom Einzelfall ab.
Ein generelles Rezept gibt es dazu nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

